
Stop Posting Your Child’s Tantrum on Instagram - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/22/opinion/instagram-children-tantrums.html
======
throwaway8879
I don't have kids but find it absurd that parents who post photos of their
kids online, be it them crying or smiling, don't put a single thought into the
issue surrounding consent. Instagram photos aren't the same as my dad pulling
out photo of his kids out of his wallet to show a coworker. They're permanent
and will likely never disappear from the internet. And it's highly likely that
these parents are posting hundreds of photos a year, so by the time these
children are 28, they will literally have snapshots of their entire existence
for the world to see.

I don't want to sound like "but think of the children", but seriously, think
of the children...

